# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox - V1.43 Release Android Root Update/SPD Bugs Fix

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺  _What's New_  _Piranha box: V1.43_  _* Android - Fix Android ROOT Bug   * SPD - Fix Read/Write Uboot Flash Bug 
* SPD - Update 6531 Booting and format  * SPD - Fix Repair IMEI Bug_  _* Android - Android ROOT Update will support more mobile phones  
report here
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _ _Download Click Support Access to Your Piranhabox Software_   *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Piranhabox Team☺ *    *
WARNING : " THANKS POST " NICE POST " GOOD WORK " Related POSTS WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT ANY NOTICE*

----------

